# auditing



## LDH CPC CPMA (Nov 4, 2009)

I just recently got my credentials for auditing has anyone started auditing yet, I was wondering if it is easier to have someone to help you with it. I got my credentials through NAMAS and they said that when you started theywould have one of their auditors walk you through it on the phone.

Anyone?

Thank you, 
Lori Harris, CPC , CPMA


----------



## JaneneARC (Nov 10, 2009)

*Namas*

I unfortunately do not have any answers to your specific questions, but I spoke with NAMAS last week about the same credentials.  they said that if I took the exam this year (2009), I would be grandfathered in to the AAPC's recognition for 2010 and going forward.  
My question is, what was your opinion of the NAMAS test vs. an AAPC certification test?  i am wondering if I shoudld try to fit it in in the next month and a half.
thanks!  Janene, CPC


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry it has taken me so long to respond. I thought NAMAS test was a lot easier but I went to their Boot Camp which was very helpful. AAPC's test was hard I took it twice. I hope that helps.


----------

